# Reel Addiction, the worry of choice.



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Stradic 4000FI versus Symetre 4000FJ versus Daiwa 4000 Exceler.

Start to worry about the need of so many reels? Add the daiwa about 5 years and used mostly on the beach, can not fault the daiwa. Always reliable and good for beach( brim , tailor etc) .

Then started estuary in Yak, 4 year ago bought 1000 mg of small reels mostly cheap nasty stuf( no good bearings) that did not last to long the buzz. So the addiction got worse and started looking for stronger hits 1000mg like the Shimano Sedona ( impressive buzz off them ( accounted for 6 or 7 pound salmon) that was reel buzz ( sceamed its little head off) on a 1000mg. But the addiction gets heavier and the need for 2500 mg of Sedona, seemed like the go. Same buzz but bit stronger. So moving offshore a bit, now reguarly hitting up on the 4000 ( Shimano ,s) listed above.

What I needed is the Stradic versus the Symetre ?
Would there be much difference in the two, drag wise and internal construction. This came about by also upgrading the rod usage as well. Going from regular Fibreglas to Carbon Fibre.

The weight between the two is supposedly 50 grams, but the Stradic feels way lighter on the Sahara 732 snap.
Any thought s on the two would be appreciated, fellow reel addicts.

Glenn


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Symetre $97 delivered - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SHIMANO-SYME ... 3a72339daf

Stradic $167 delivered - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Shimano-Stra ... 76c20c27a5

do the math... i use symetres for everything. Have a stradic... nice reel but not worth another $70 in my opinion.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The stradics have an extra 2kg of drag and a full aluminum frame as opposed to the graphite/aluminum in the symetere. The stradics are noticeably lighter too and have the Paladin drive which is the business for heavy duty durability.

There's at least $70 worth of stuff there alone..


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Symetre has a big fat ass! ;-) I nearly bought one a few months back, but the wind on it was a bit 'wabbly'. The stradic was smoother. not to mention it has the 'magic flange' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The Stradic is a good reel. No nothing of the other one.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds like a first world problem..


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have one of each - the Symetre is a nice reel. The Stradic is a very nice reel. I also got spare spools with both - but I don't think thats the case anymore with the Symetre and not sure about the new Stradic - worth checking.

Symetre Features (from Ray and Annes)
Propulsion Line Managemant System
SR One Piece Bail Wire
S A-RB Shielded Ball Bearings
4 Ball Bearings + 1 Roller Bearing
Slow Oscillation + Dyna-Ballance
Fluid Drive ll + Floating Shaft
Aluminium Body (apart from 1000)
Cold Forged Aluminium Spool
Machined Aluminium Handle
Super Stopper ll Anti-Reverse
Easy Maintenance Port

Stradic features (from Ray and Annes).
•X-Ship
•Aluminum Rotor, Sideplate
•Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement
•Propulsion Line Management System: Propulsion Spool Lip, SR One-Piece Bail Wire, Power Roller III, Redesigned Bail Trip, S-Arm Cam
•Aero Wrap II Oscillation
•SR-Concept: SR-3D Gear, SR Handle, SR One-Piece Bail Wire
•S A-RB Ball Bearings
5 Ball Bearings + 1 Roller Bearing
•Aluminum Spool
•S-Concept: S-Rotor, S-Guard, S-Arm Cam
•New Machined Aluminum Handle
•Direct Drive Mechanism (Thread-In attachment)
•WP Drag (Waterproof Drag)
•Maintenance Port
•Fluidrive II
•Floating Shaft
•Dyna-Balance
•Super Stopper II
•Repairable Clicker
•Approved for use in Saltwater


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody. But i should have said, I have had the Stradic for a year ( hardly used because no suitable rod) and really went shopping for a rod. Went to BCF and got the Symetre / Sahara combo for $160. So the choice was I worry about which to use. Turning into gear junkie. But thank you all for the information.

The Sahara rod looks great, are they any good? I read the gear reviews. But have the memory of a gnat or worse.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Symetre is fine for most applications. If you want to drop light jigs tho, use the Stradic, it will last longer.


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Sharknet. Sounds like the go, the only jigging done so far is with the octojigs. Interested in some small knife jigs. So will remember that.


----------

